# Who do I call to help me with money-based family matters?



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

I want to order love dolls from 4woods, but mom disapproves for the following: the money in my bank account is for emergency purposes - due to the inflation crisis costing us more funds for bare necessities, the pandemic is still here and although the omicron wave settled, it may rise again, and she says if I want 2 dolls, she needs me to get my own house to rent and see if I can support myself financially. This money is my money, from my years of work at the bottle depot. But now, due to the inflation, she wants to save it for the bare necessities. But she claims most of it now is from her savings, even though she sold an apartment recently, which should now supply her with enough proceeds to last her for a while.

She still refuses to help me order from 4woods as she wants a cheaper brand of love dolls. She claims "silicone is just silicone", but 4woods silicone is much different from other love doll silicone as - if made under the right season, can last literally forever and if you handle it properly. But I keep telling her there's no other brand of love dolls that look like what I'm going after. You know how long I've been searching for the perfect girl from my fantasy world? Never, in a million years, did I think I could actually forge a girl right from my own imagination. Well now, I can create her or them right there! But that kind of cost doesn't come cheap. As the golden rule is: The more you need, the more it will cost you. Plus, this is my future she's looking at and she wants her son to have a happy ending once she passes. But right now, I'm not happy due to her rejection of a special, yet explicit but safe goal I want to accomplish: intimately meeting the girls of my dreams. As normal girls on average wouldn't do that as that would be deemed rape and leads to jail charges.

Speaking of passes, _any day_ could be the day she never sees the light of tomorrow/leaves me... permanently; eventually, this condo unit will all be mine, so I don't feel like gathering even more money to find a cheap and affordable bachelor pad, let alone move just to invite some lifeless girls I desire as I've already got cozy in this 5085 Eastpark ground floor condo. You really never know when your time is up.

So if there's any like support workers or lawyers in Vancouver BC, Canada that supports this type of situation, please reply ASAP.


To help answer some potential questions, here's some answers below:

First, can I regain full control of my own bank account? If I can, how?

Next, this money I earned is from my old bottle depot job at Regional Recycling while half of it is from my government autism fund support.

Third, my mom help me create my bank account as she has her own separate bank account. I even have my own RBC card to access it. But she does most of the checking on my account via her iPhone. That's the part that's impeding me from doing whatever I want with my own hard-earned money.

Fourth, I have the RBC app and there's an RBC bank branch nearby.

Fifth, 4woods does not use credit cards, they use SWIFT or wire transfer.

Sixth, although this bank account she help me make is mine, she's currently in control of it via her iPhone RBC app. She can transfer funds from my bank account to hers and vice versa if she has to.

Seventh, yes, I can make decisions about my account savings on my own.

Eighth, no, to make large purchases, she doesn't need to approve them from my account. I just need her permission to order something and she does the rest as she know how the controls of an online mobile baking app works. But here in this case, she says no to this order request.

Ninth, yes, she has my credentials (bank card number and password).

And tenth, yes, she is feeding me and supplying all the bare necessities, so due to that, I basically get to live here for free. She even called me a leech for "using money from her" even though I haven't purchased anything unnecessary as of today - at least not yet. She use to work as a banquet server, but she got laid off due to the pandemic. So now she works at a plastic bag factory and she isn't making as much as she use to. So basically the financial stress is getting to her and that's what's causing her to reject my next order request. I'm already under a roof, supplied with food, etc. I just need a booster shot and a very decent job to show her I'm no money leech and that I am spending accordingly. Due to my autism, I can't explain clearly. Also, since she's 56.5, she retires in 3.5 years from now. So she won't earn anymore money by then.


----------



## Chaotic_Aquarian (Feb 8, 2021)

This whole post is very disturbing.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Listen to your mother.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Cartoondude135 said:


> I want to order love dolls from 4woods, but mom disapproves for the following: the money in my bank account is for emergency purposes - due to the inflation crisis costing us more funds for bare necessities, the pandemic is still here and although the omicron wave settled, it may rise again, and she says if I want 2 dolls, she needs me to get my own house to rent and see if I can support myself financially. This money is my money, from my years of work at the bottle depot. But now, due to the inflation, she wants to save it for the bare necessities. But she claims most of it now is from her savings, even though she sold an apartment recently, which should now supply her with enough proceeds to last her for a while.
> 
> She still refuses to help me order from 4woods as she wants a cheaper brand of love dolls. She claims "silicone is just silicone", but 4woods silicone is much different from other love doll silicone as - if made under the right season, can last literally forever and if you handle it properly. But I keep telling her there's no other brand of love dolls that look like what I'm going after. You know how long I've been searching for the perfect girl from my fantasy world? Never, in a million years, did I think I could actually forge a girl right from my own imagination. Well now, I can create her or them right there! But that kind of cost doesn't come cheap. As the golden rule is: The more you need, the more it will cost you. Plus, this is my future she's looking at and she wants her son to have a happy ending once she passes. But right now, I'm not happy due to her rejection of a special, yet explicit but safe goal I want to accomplish: intimately meeting the girls of my dreams. As normal girls on average wouldn't do that as that would be deemed rape and leads to jail charges.
> 
> ...


You are completely irresponsible thinking about spending needed money for that. If you ever want to do that you're going to have to move out and work two jobs and completely support yourself. Since
this decision seems like a good one to you, I question whether you are competent enough to live on your own. You need to respect how much your mother has sacrificed for you and understand that she has your best interests at heart. And I'm sure she doesn't want some love doll in her home.


----------



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> And I'm sure she doesn't want some love doll in her home.


She's fine with a love doll, it's just the brand I want is too expensive for her. To me, it feels like she's forcefully choosing a friend for me - one that doesn't match any of my preferences.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like they deleted your post from Reddit. Take a hint. 

Who do I call to help me with money-based family matters? : legaladviceofftopic (reddit.com)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cartoondude135 said:


> She's fine with a love doll, it's just the brand I want is too expensive for her. To me, it feels like she's forcefully choosing a friend for me - one that doesn't match any of my preferences.


You are a very scary person.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Cartoondude135 do you have a social worker? Check with them. If you don't have one, you should get one


----------



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Looks like they deleted your post from Reddit. Take a hint.
> 
> Who do I call to help me with money-based family matters? : legaladviceofftopic (reddit.com)


I just have to keep trying until a website accepts the post.


MattMatt said:


> @Cartoondude135 do you have a social worker? Check with them. If you don't have one, you should get one


Yes, from Milieu Family Services. But he won't help me resolve this situation as it involves money.


EleGirl said:


> You are a very scary person.


No, I just have autism, that's all.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cartoondude135 said:


> I just have to keep trying until a website accepts the post.
> 
> Yes, from Milieu Family Services. But he won't help me resolve this situation as it involves money.
> 
> No, I just have autism, that's all.


There might be a charity that offers money advice in Canada. 

Check these out:-


https://moneyadvicecanada.ca/










Non-Profit Credit Card Debt Help & Relief are Available Across Canada


With so many companies advertising that they can help your with your debt and provide credit card debt relief it can be difficult to know who you should speak to. Some TV and radio ads make it sound a




www.mymoneycoach.ca


----------



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

MattMatt said:


> Check these out:-
> 
> 
> https://moneyadvicecanada.ca/


That link doesn't work.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Seems to be off line. Maybe try it tomorrow?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Taking this seriously, here are some random thoughts.

Your mother is speaking from a world of experience that you lack. Your youth, your autism diagnosis, and your lack of experience at independent living are all working against you. She believes that the two of you are in a precarious financial position, and doesn't want you spending frivolously. Seems sensible to me.

Most people find the idea of sex dolls extremely creepy. I appreciate that with autism, you may not feel the same way, and may even feel that a sex doll is the closest you might come to a sex partner, but your attitude towards it is going to put off a lot of people from answering. I suggest that when you speak of it, NEVER call it a girl, and NEVER call it a relationship. It's going to be a masturbatory aid. There won't be love involved. The brand/company may call it that, but that's just marketing strategy designed to hook you into buying it.

You refer to this brand of doll as your dream fantasy girl, and imply that what you want to do to the doll would be considered illegal. You may not realize that is extremely disturbing. If you are having sexual urges to do something illegal, I would suggest you consult your doctor and seek a psychiatric referral. You may consider the sex doll a safe outlet for these desires, but over time, you may grow bored and seek a more extreme outlet, which would be dangerous.

Yes, your mother may die soon, but she may also live decades longer. You can't make your plans around her death. You can't make your plans around her retirement either, because she will have her own timeline for that, and it could change over the next few years.

I would suggest that you have a discussion with your mother about how you could start learning to manage your own money. Perhaps a system where you give her a set amount of your income every month, call it your share of the expenses, put away a set amount into long-term savings, and then have a bit of spending money left over. If you want to accumulate your spending money until you can afford the brand of sex doll you want, show her that you are being responsible with the rest of your money first. It would also set you up some good habits about paying bills on time, awareness of what expenses there are to independent living. Offer to pay her half her monthly expenses as your share of living there.

Your mother probably worries a great deal about you, and how you will manage looking after yourself some day in the future when she isn't around to help you. She's trying to teach you to be responsible with your money, and to always have savings just in case.

You are right that moving out would increase your expenses, but it might be what you need to do for a few years to convince her that you can be sensible about money.

Because wanting to use all your savings on an expensive sex doll is not sensible.


----------



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

Hopeful Cynic said:


> Taking this seriously, here are some random thoughts.
> 
> a sex doll is the closest you might come to a sex partner.
> You are right that moving out would increase your expenses, but it might be what you need to do for a few years to convince her that you can be sensible about money.
> Because wanting to use all your savings on an expensive sex doll is not sensible.


Yes, and also, I don't want to contract HIV, nor do I want someone snooping through my stuff while I'm gone making an honest living. So a sex doll is the safest way to go.

I am being sensible about my money. I didn't buy any video games as I found online emulators for that. I haven't even bought a single takeout meal for the past year or so. I even waited patiently for my collected bottle money to add up through this pandemic. But even after all that, 6 years of studying doll faces and bodies and careful planning later, she outright changes her mind to the answer: no! She doesn't want me to get a sex doll now - as the brand I'm going after is "too expensive" for her taste. But I'm using my own money from my own bank account, not hers. But that doesn't even change her mind.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn on this one.....


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Cartoondude135 said:


> She's fine with a love doll, it's just the brand I want is too expensive for her. To me, it feels like she's forcefully choosing a friend for me - one that doesn't match any of my preferences.


Surely you're here making this stuff up. How old are you?


----------



## Cartoondude135 (10 mo ago)

CountryMike said:


> Surely you're here making this stuff up. How old are you?


No, it's all real. I'm 26.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Cartoondude135 said:


> No, it's all real. I'm 26.


Then listen to your Mom.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Just start filming your mother and you arguing about what quality silicone you should have in your sex doll and make a reality show out of it. You'll make a fortune and won't even need that bank account anymore.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

Cartoondude135 said:


> I want to order love dolls from 4woods, but mom disapproves for the following: the money in my bank account is for emergency purposes - due to the inflation crisis costing us more funds for bare necessities, the pandemic is still here and although the omicron wave settled, it may rise again, and she says if I want 2 dolls, she needs me to get my own house to rent and see if I can support myself financially. This money is my money, from my years of work at the bottle depot. But now, due to the inflation, she wants to save it for the bare necessities. But she claims most of it now is from her savings, even though she sold an apartment recently, which should now supply her with enough proceeds to last her for a while.
> 
> She still refuses to help me order from 4woods as she wants a cheaper brand of love dolls. She claims "silicone is just silicone", but 4woods silicone is much different from other love doll silicone as - if made under the right season, can last literally forever and if you handle it properly. But I keep telling her there's no other brand of love dolls that look like what I'm going after. You know how long I've been searching for the perfect girl from my fantasy world? Never, in a million years, did I think I could actually forge a girl right from my own imagination. Well now, I can create her or them right there! But that kind of cost doesn't come cheap. As the golden rule is: The more you need, the more it will cost you. Plus, this is my future she's looking at and she wants her son to have a happy ending once she passes. But right now, I'm not happy due to her rejection of a special, yet explicit but safe goal I want to accomplish: intimately meeting the girls of my dreams. As normal girls on average wouldn't do that as that would be deemed rape and leads to jail charges.
> 
> ...


You have no business with that stuff. Get your life and man frame in order.
To live you need to earn $260 a day 5 days a week. If you are not you are a scum bucket


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Cartoondude135 said:


> She's fine with a love doll, it's just the brand I want is too expensive for her. To me, it feels like she's forcefully choosing a friend for me - one that doesn't match any of my preferences.


Buy quality. They are reusable more often, if you maintain them.
You'll save money over the long run when you focus on quality.


----------

